# Vape King Vapecon Tribute 2017



## Gizmo (8/11/17)

Small video put together to market our awesome day we had at VapeCon 2017

​

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver (8/11/17)

Wow!

@Gizmo - that was FANTASTIC!!
Loved the pace and the short sound bytes from the people!
Also the switching between scenes was cool

Had a great vibe

Lovely!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (8/11/17)

Great vid!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (14/11/17)

Awesome vid


----------



## picautomaton (14/11/17)

Nice edit, good pace... . . . .


----------



## Alex (14/11/17)

Amazing


----------

